# Multiple Dogs



## Jack's Dad

I have had 3 occasions to have two dogs at the same time. 
The first time worked really well. The second was a rescue dog that was added and was a total nightmare. The third was good for my puppy and not so good for my older dog.

We were supposed to get a GSD puppy in about 3 weeks but a family situation makes the timing not good so we decided against at this time. I saw pictures etc. so I'm still kind of grieving that loss even though we never actually got the pup.

I did start to wonder though as I look at my very happy 4+ yr. old GSD, if a puppy or even another adult dog would add anything to his life. He loves his people. The house and yard are his to use.

Does anyone else consider these things when they have multiple dogs?

I don't think my last GSD's life was improved when he came. She was too old and had some pain. I felt not good for that.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Freestep

It really depends on the dog.

Some older dogs really like puppies, others don't.

I've been lucky so far, as all my dogs have been good with new additions. Maybe you could foster a puppy and see how your current dog does with that?


----------



## Lynoleum

My boyfriend and I have two dogs in our house. The bf had a rescue dog before I came into the picture. She's about 3 we think, and looks like a shepherd/rotty/husky/hound mix. Then when I moved in I got my german shepherd pup. We thought it would be great to have a friend for Rocky as she was often left alone for a good part of the day while we were at work. I've had my GSD since February of this year. He is 6 months old right now. There were a few things to consider before we made the commitment, and have learned a few things as we have gone along.

Rocky is a complete sweetheart and very willing to please, however, she is a very dominant dog. So much so that she can't tolerate other females. We were a little nervous about bringing another dog into the picture because of this, even though Tristan is a male. We took her to visit bf's brother's female pup, and that was harmless enough, so that put our minds at ease.

Tristan and Rocky are buddies. The only problem we have is that they are both possessive over their food, but feeding in seperate rooms fixes that. We've also learned that training a puppy is harder than we thought. On top of that, training a puppy in a home with another dog is even harder. We are doing obedience training, and we pretty much have to train them seperately, then they start to come together in their training. Rocky will start to misbehave if she sees that Tristan is getting away with it too. 

It is difficult to take them for walks as they get excited and tangled sometimes. However, I think they're lives are improved by each other. Rocky used to run wild outside, but since Tristan has come around, she likes to stay close to him. Tristan is a total swimmer, and Rocky is unsure, but when he goes in, she goes after him. 

There are many things to consider for yourself and your situation when adding another fur baby to the family. It can be taxing, but truly rewarding as well!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

We considered all those things when we added a second dog. I wanted to get another dog once Sneaker started getting older, but knew that it wouldn't be fair to her. If we had thought about it a couple years earlier it would have been possible, but not by the time she was geriatric.

Cassidy was a physical wreck, so we knew that a puppy would be impossible - way too hard on her. It wasn't until we got Dena that we seriously started thinking about having two dogs. Well, okay, *I* started thinking about having two dogs, partly due to having lost our only dog twice and not knowing if I could go through that again, and then not having a dog at all for awhile while we looked for the right one. The 5 weeks we waited for Dena to be old enough to come home after Cassidy died was awful, coming home to a quiet, empty house every day. 

And we never would have gotten Keefer so soon (he was only 11-1/2 months younger, a half sibling to Dena), but she was so well behaved by then that I knew I could take time away from her training to focus on his, and we also knew that she got along very well with other dogs and were not concerned with her being gentle enough with a puppy. It worked out just fine, he worshipped her and she was smitten with him. She'd been perfectly happy being an only dog, but she treated Keef like we had gotten him just for her, so she'd have a little playmate. Those two were joined at the hip, and the shoulder.....

When we lost her at 4 years old to Lymphoma there was no question that we'd get another puppy at some point. Keefer was totally despondent with Dena gone, but he was not all that thrilled by Halo at first. If he had a toy and she grabbed the other end, instead of tugging like he would have done with Dena, he'd drop it like it was radioactive. Then he'd try to play with her in the same way he would have played with Dena, but he was 80 pounds and Halo was only 14 pounds when we got her, and I was constantly having to stop him from being too rough. It took him a few weeks to come around, but they've been thick as thieves ever since, and fortunately she's a tough little cookie and was more than a match for him, even as a puppy.


----------



## Jack's Dad

I also wonder if the dog a person has past a certain age makes it not such a good idea.

Lots of variables I guess.

Cassidy's mom. I hadn't seen your post when i wrote the above.

What would you consider geriatric. Too old to consider another.


----------



## Zuiun

When I first got Brody (2 at the time), I already had a cat and he bonded very well with it, despite the fact that it really couldn't care less about him.

She was an older cat and passed away. Brody always seemed a little sad.

I moved into a new house and acquired two new cats (Adobe and Pixel -- hey, I'm a photographer). Brody LOVES them. Not in a "they taste delicious" kind of way, but in a "hey, these things make GREAT pillows" kind of way.

I wasn't really planning on bringing another dog into the house, but some friends of ours had a littler of pups and the timing seemed about right. Got Tsura home when she was 10 weeks old (for the record, she's not full GSD -- about 3/4 GSD and 1/4 husky).

Tsura is now just over a year and Brody is 4. I can honestly say it was the best thing I ever did for Brody. He is ridiculous for her and she is for him. Sure, there are times when she annoys the crap out of him in a little sister kind of way, but then they'll turn around and both squeeze onto the loveseat and practically sleep on top of each other.

So, another vote for "it depends on the dog."


----------



## Sue Smart

I knew I was losing Layla to DM and selfishly maybe I knew I couldn't stay in a 3 bedroomed house on my one, I began browsing for another girl. I knew Layla would accept another dog as I do dog sitting and fostering. Nothing appealed until I was sent a picture of Kayleigh who was in Ireland. They took to each other right away and maybe Layla felt she could leave me because of Kayleigh. When I had to make the decision to let Layla go Kayleigh was really depressed so when I got the text message about Vixen being taken to Battersea I went and collected her. My only regret is that a very dear friend Jean passed away in the August after I got Vixen and I was unable to take in her baby Genny.


----------



## LaRen616

My boy loves me to death, I am his world, he would rather spend time with me than anyone or anything else.

But he also LOVES other dogs. He has alot of doggy friends and the way that he runs with them and plays with them convinces me that he is very happy being around them. He has a blast with them and I have a blast watching him play with his friends. 

I cant wait to give him a baby sister. :wub:


----------



## JakodaCD OA

At one point I had 4 german shepherds, varying ages, two senior dogs, it was a peaceful co existent, all were happy and content. Did different things with each dog.

Right now I have 3, two aussies and my gsd Masi..I definately want another male at some point, but have put myself on a self imposed wait , until my male aussie passes just 'because'.

I do wonder when I get another male if Masi's nose will be bent out of joint,she is sooooo possessive of me, and I certainly wouldn't ignore her but she likes being the center of my attention along with my female aussie. (male is more husbands dog)

I'm sure she'd like a younger dog to play with, my female aussie is almost 12, still full of it, and they can get pretty rough during play..and I don't want Masi to 'not' have another dog to enjoy, but don't want to take anything away from her either..make sense? LOL


----------



## Rodeo.

I've always had two, but I had to give up my pit bull for personal reasons... There is currently an adult male GSD in the local pound and I am sooo tempted to go meet him. Rodeo LOVES having another dog to play with but at the same time.. I don't want to take away any of her attention. I'm so torn.


----------



## selzer

Two's company, three's a crowd with dogs anyway. But I love having multiples.

It depends on the dogs. I was still living at home when my parents got Pippy. They had an older (geriatric) shepherd mix. Pip was seven weeks old. Princess was probably nine. We took Pip to meet princess and she bit him and made him bleed. Not good at all. 

Eventhough she was an outdoor dog, and Pip was indoor, he grieved at her passing. She never attacked him again, but there was not much interaction between the two. 

Arwen was two when my brother's dog Jazmine came to live with us (Me and Arwen). They were fine together for about two or three months, and then WWIII happened. Two adult females together is often not such a good thing. 

I do not get a dog or not get a dog for my dogs. I do pay attention, and try to situate every one to avoid conflict.


----------



## cshepherd9

After my first dog pass I debated on getting another dog. Dallas, who was about 6 at the time, is very selective about the dogs she likes. She is not full out dog aggressive but she isn't fond of little dogs or hyperactive dogs (which is why she HATES my mom's dog). I gave her a couple months to mourn Kinsey and then I fostered a couple of Greyhounds to see how she was and if she could handle a new dog in the house. I set it up with proper introductions. Each grey that came to the house we took them out front to meet and then we went on a short walk around the neighborhood. She did good with the fosters but they were both adult dogs and very low-key, laid back dogs. I still worried about getting a puppy but I have to say she has always been great with Willow. Willow idolizes her big sis Dallas to the point where I am now worrying about how Willow will be if anything ever happens to Dallas. Willow was a tad annoying to Dallas when she was real little but now they wrestle and chase each other around the house or yard and they have a blast.


----------



## Jack's Dad

selzer said:


> I do not get a dog or not get a dog for my dogs. I do pay attention, and try to situate every one to avoid conflict.


Selzer. What do you mean? Do you get more dogs for you? What about the effect on your other dogs?

I guess my view is that I want it to be positive for all. That means Myself and family, the dog I presently have and the puppy or dog that might be added.

If I need to run around separating dogs or can't walk them together, feed in the same area etc.. then I question the purpose.

I'm not suggesting there won't be work involved or adjustments made but any addition should not make things worse and would hopefully add something for all. I also know there are no guarantees.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

My oldest is 2 years old and my youngest is 14 weeks old.

I had/have worries that my older dog would feel pushed out of the way or like I didn't love him enough. I know it is totally a human emotion that I am putting on my dog, but I can't help it. 

In the end, I got another puppy for me.

I participate in multiple venues, with schutzhund being my main goal. Stark, although he is a TERRIFIC dog he did not have the temperament or drives to work much longer in the sport, and I could tell he did not enjoy himself. He is involved in herding and I can see the joy and love he has when working in this venue. 

Although I enjoy herding, my heart is with schutzhund and I wanted to continue to train in the sport, so when I was presented with the opportunity to bring in a puppy for this such reason, I took it.

I think you need to know your limits, know your strengths and really understand your dog.

Stark is great with other dogs and enjoys playing with them and being around them so I know he would be okay. I really think he is enjoying having a little sister to play with and be around and I am so happy I made the decision I did because now everyone is happy.


----------



## selzer

Hunter Jack said:


> Selzer. What do you mean? Do you get more dogs for you? What about the effect on your other dogs?
> 
> I guess my view is that I want it to be positive for all. That means Myself and family, the dog I presently have and the puppy or dog that might be added.
> 
> If I need to run around separating dogs or can't walk them together, feed in the same area etc.. then I question the purpose.
> 
> I'm not suggesting there won't be work involved or adjustments made but any addition should not make things worse and would hopefully add something for all. I also know there are no guarantees.


I mean, if I want another dog, I get another dog. If I want to take care of it, feed it, train it, work with it, then I get another dog. I do not get dogs or not get dogs for my dogs. I have a group of dogs. There is a lot of difference between 1 dog and 2, there is even more between 2 and 3. But there is not a lot of difference between 7 and 8 unless # 8 is a real pain.


----------



## Jack's Dad

Selzer.

Got it. Never had 3 but 2 changes either for the better or worse. Knid of like marriage it can make both lives better or be like living ****. 

Not my wife of course.


----------



## selzer

Really, we can write a book about the emotional ramifications of a second dog on the first dog with all the different dog-personality types, ages, physical issues, training, etc., but I really think that most dogs are a whole lot more adaptable than we give them credit for.

It is good that you are going into it with your eyes open though.


----------



## kiya

Right now I have 3 (for the 2nd time) and I agree with the statement "two's company three's a crowd". Whenever I did have only two I always did male/female. Never had a problem. This is the 2nd time I have 2 females & a male. Oddly enough the 2 girls (18 months & 7yrs) are fine together. My 9 yr old male and the pup have issues. He is still very much a playfull pup (in his own mind) the pup thinks she's boss and doesn't think he should be able to play with any toys. I am very lucky that he is not aggressive or he'd have kicked her butt by now. 
I think the ideal situation is an older mature dog with a pup of the opposite sex. I also have to deal with 2 aging dogs right now, I have been mentally preparing myself for a while specially since we lost our 1st GSD at 9yrs old.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

but I think it's easier, or that may not be the right word, when you have 4, as I did, and it goes down to 3..for me it's never been "two's company threes a crowd"..

When I had two male gsd's, that were 9 and 7 respectively, and brought in a 12 wk old puppy, I didn't have problems then either.

I dunno, I just don't seem to have/had problems with 3-4 dogs at one time, guess I' lucked out.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Hunter Jack said:


> Cassidy's mom. I hadn't seen your post when i wrote the above.
> 
> What would you consider geriatric. Too old to consider another.


Too old to consider another would depend on the individual dog in question. Sneaker lived to 14-1/2, so at 8 or 9 or even 10 it might have been okay, but by 12 or 13 it wasn't. But a lot of GSDs don't live that long, and some have health issues at younger ages than she did. 

Only you can answer the "too old" question about your own dog.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Hunter Jack said:


> I guess my view is that I want it to be positive for all. That means Myself and family, the dog I presently have and the puppy or dog that might be added.
> 
> If I need to run around separating dogs or can't walk them together, feed in the same area etc.. then I question the purpose.
> 
> I'm not suggesting there won't be work involved or adjustments made but any addition should not make things worse and would hopefully add something for all. I also know there are no guarantees.


I totally agree with you here, that's exactly how I looked at it too, and I think that with this attitude you'll make the right decision for your family and existing dog.


----------

